# (APRE) Autoregulating Progressive Resistance Exercise (What weight/reps?)



## Dtownry (Apr 7, 2014)

From a book I am reading thought I would share.  Good way to figure sets, reps, weights for your goals.  use the rep scheme for strength, hypertrophy goals etc.  Based on reps in the set you use the chart to calculate if you go up, down or keep the same weight.


*The APRE is simple. There are three protocols: APRE3, APRE6, and APRE10. Which one you use depends on what you are trying to develop. APRE3 is based off an estimated 3RM and is used for strength and power. APRE6 is based off an estimated 6RM and is used for strength and hypertrophy. APRE10 is based off an estimated 10RM and is used for hypertrophy. *

Tables 8.1 and 8.2 detail the routines. 






As you can see from table 8.1, the setup is the same for each of the routines. There is a light set of 50 percent RM, a second set of 75 percent RM, a third set with repetitions to failure at the RM, and a fourth set that is adjusted off the third set to failure again, which sets the RM for the following week. 

Let’s use the 3RM routine for an example of an athlete with an estimated 3RM of 300 pounds on the bench press. He warms up to his first set, which is 150 pounds for 6 repetitions (150 pounds is 50 percent of 300). He then completes a set of 3 repetitions with 225 pounds (225 pounds is 75 percent of 300 pounds). He then completes a set to failure with 300 pounds, which is the estimated 3RM, and performs 7 repetitions easily. Now the adjustment chart, table 8.2, comes into play. Look under the 3RM routine in the left column to find the number of repetitions performed, which was 7. Look to the right to find that this lifter should increase the weight by 10 to 15 pounds. For the fourth set, he uses 315 pounds (300 pounds plus 15 pounds). The athlete performs 6 repetitions. Again referring to the adjustment table in table 8.2, notice that 6 repetitions indicates an increase of 5 to 10 pounds, which changes the estimated 3RM to a range of 320 to 325 pounds.

Now, observe the progression in the next week. The lifter warms up to the first set, which technically is 162.5 pounds (50 percent of 325, the estimated 3RM), but he rounds up to 165 pounds. He lifts 165 pounds for 6 repetitions. The weight for the second set technically would be 243 pounds (75 percent of 325), but he rounds up to 245 pounds, which he lifts for 3 repetitions. For the third set, he lifts 325 pounds for repetitions performed until failure. This lifter is feeling strong and performs 7 repetitions. 

Look at the adjustment chart in table 8.2 again. 

Under the 3RM protocol, 7 repetitions leads to a recommendation to increase by 10 to 15 pounds (4.5-6.8 kg), so the lifter increases to 340 pounds for the fourth set. In the fourth set, which again is repetitions to failure, the lifter performs 4 repetitions at 340 pounds. According to table 8.2, the recommendation is to keep the weight the same. For the next week, the estimated 3RM is 340 pounds and the workout is set up off this estimate. 

Any of the protocols are used in this way. Repetitions achieved in the third set determine the weight for the fourth set. Repetitions achieved in the fourth set determine the weight used in the third set of the workout next week. 

Which protocol to begin with is determined by the needs of the lifter. If the lifter needs to get bigger and gain weight, the APRE10 protocol is the most appropriate. If the lifter needs to improve form, the APRE6 is a good place to start. The weights aren’t as heavy in the APRE6 as they are in the APRE3, but the lifter can still learn how to push against weight. If the lifter already has good form and needs to focus on strength, the APRE3 is the most appropriate.


----------



## j2048b (Apr 8, 2014)

hmmm very interesting stuff DT


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks.  I thought so.  Just thought I would share.  Apparently not too many math wizards here LOL.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 8, 2014)

This is a recipe for failure. You max out every workout of every week?


----------



## Dtownry (Apr 9, 2014)

No.  The thought behind this is to figure out a weight that works for you and your rep scheme and how much to increase/decrease.  It is not a program.

Anyhow I will give you the author's email you can tell him he is stoopid.


----------

